# Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2012)

*Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*

Morgen!

Da es im anderen Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...nschaft/128578-anthropogener-klimawandel.html in Off-Topic reingeht mache ich mal hier einen extra Thread dazu auf.

Welche Gefahren gibt es für die Erde und würde globale Folgen haben?

- Einschlag von einen großen Asteoriden
- Ausbruch von Supervulkanen
- Atomkrieg
- Gammastrahlenblitz

sind mir bekannt, gibt es noch andere?

Dazu Zitate aus dem anderen Thread:



> Zitat von *Headcrash*   Aber noch mehr Angst macht mir das jederzeit ein Supervulkan hochgehen kann. Dann ist es ganz vorbei.





> Zitat von *Uter*
> Für uns in Mitteleuropa: Nö (höchstens durch Kriege, die durch das  veränderte Klima drohen - damit haben wir auch einen Bezug zum  Klimawandel, denn dort droht das selbe, wenn auch über eine längere  Zeit).
> Für die Menschen, die auf dem Vulkan leben (siehe Neapel): Vermutlich.





> Zitat von *Headcrash*
> Oder ein Asteorid einschlägt welcher noch nicht zuvor erfasst wurde...





> Zitat von *Uter*
> Es kann auch einer einschlagen, der zuvor erfasst wurde.


Zum ersten Punkt: Meines Wissens, wird bei einen Ausbruch eines Supervulkans, z.B wie der in Yellowstone, soviel Material in die Atmosphäre geschleudert das es die ganze Welt betrifft.
Dazu zitiere ich mal Wikipedia:



> Neben den primären Schäden einer Supervulkanexplosion kommt es zu einer *globalen* Klimakatastrophe, auch als Vulkanischer Winter  bezeichnet, bei welchem die Temperaturen weltweit um mehrere Grad  sinken. Durch massenhaftes Verenden von Pflanzen und Tieren droht eine  jahrelange Nahrungsknappheit.


Quelle:Supervulkan

Im Fernsehen wurde es auch mehrfach so gesagt. Also wird da wohl was dran sein.

Und zu Punkt 2: Natürlich kann auch ein entdeckter Asteorid hier ein einschlagen, aber man hat ein Vorwarnzeit und könnte eventuell noch Gegenmaßnahmen einleiten.


Ein Ausbruch von Yellowstone könnte nach Ansicht der Wissenschaftler schon heute passieren...



> Aktuell sind nur wenige Supervulkane wissenschaftlich erfasst. Der wohl bekannteste Supervulkan ist der Yellowstone im Yellowstone-Nationalpark. *Sein nächster Ausbruch ist nach Auffassung von Geologen fällig* und es gibt Zeichen für einen in geologischen Zeiträumen (in _eventuell mehreren tausend Jahren_) baldigen Ausbruch.


----------



## Monte-Christo (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> [...] Dazu zitiere ich mal Wikipedia [...] Im Fernsehen wurde es auch mehrfach so gesagt. [...]


 
Die Argumente sind nicht ernst gemeint, oder?


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*

Doch sind sie. Was soll man sonst als Otto-Normalverbraucher für Quellen heranziehen?

Da wird schon was wahres dran sein...


----------



## DaStash (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> Da es im anderen Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...nschaft/128578-anthropogener-klimawandel.html in Off-Topic reingeht mache ich mal hier einen extra Thread dazu auf.
> 
> Welche Gefahren gibt es für die Erde und würde globale Folgen haben?


Ganz einfach. Der Kapitalismus und seine globalen Folgen.

MfG


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ganz einfach. Der Kapitalismus und seine globalen Folgen.


 
Warum nur der Kapitalisums?
Für das Leben auf der Erde würde ich sogar nur "Homo Sapiens" nennen, ohne irgenwelche speziellen ideologischen Auswüchse. Wenns spezieller sein soll: Fehlende Weitsicht oder Dummheit.


----------



## Ifosil (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*

Die größte Wahrscheinlichkeit, sind wir Menschen selbst. Im Moment laufen wir mit Eiltempo auf unsere Ausrottung zu. Denn unser Planet könnte in einigen hundert Jahren für uns nicht mehr bewohnbar sein. Weil er einfach zu heiß für uns ist. Nur paar Grad ins Positive mit der Durchschnittstemperatur und wir werden jämmerlich verrecken. Wir Menschen scheinen unfähig zu sein, auf kosten von Gewinne der Wirtschaft und Staaten, die Umwelt die uns am Leben hält zu bewahren.
Die Interessen weniger, werden über alle Interessen gestellt. Das war leider schon immer so, daran wird sich wohl auch nix ändern.
Zudem spricht auch noch was gegen uns, in der Vergangenheit unseres Planeten sind immer wieder Spezies ausgestorben, noch nie hat eine Spezies unendlich lange überlebt, warum sollten wir da eine Ausnahme sein?


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*

Ein Supervulkan stößt natürlich mehr Asche und alles aus als ein normaler Vulkan aber das bedeutet doch keine globale Katastrophe. 
Der Supervulkan der überfällig ist, ist die Long Valley Caldera unter dem Yosemite Nationalpark. Aber das würde trotzdem nur Nordamerika betreffen.


----------



## Seeefe (10. Dezember 2012)

Ganz aufeinmal bricht ein Vulkan auch nicht aus, da gibts schon vorzeichen.

hab mal was davon gehört, das das methan und den meeren eine gefahr darstellen kann. werd mich da nochmal erkundigen


----------



## Toffelwurst (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*

Am Meisten Sorgen bereitet mir die eventuelle Mutation eines Virus, Bakteriums oder eines Pilz wie diesem hier.
Man hat in der Vergangenheit anhand von SARS oder der Vogelgrippe gesehen, wie schnell und großflächig sich bis dato unbekannte Krankheiten und Erreger ausbreiten. Sollte es wirklich mal den "Killervirus" geben bin ich der festen Überzeugung, dass uns bei der aktuellen Globalisierung und internationalen Vermaschung von Transportwegen auch mit moderner Medizin nicht genug Zeit bleibt um uns zu retten.


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*

@Threshold: Woher habt ihr die Informationen und Gewissheit das ein Supervulkan *keine* globale Katastrophe herbeiführen kann?

Ich meine, die schreiben und erzählen doch nicht überall nur ********, oder?


----------



## debalz (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*

Vielleicht sollte man erstmal definieren, was Weltuntergang bedeutet? Heißt für mich eigentlich dass die Erde als Planet nicht mehr existiert. Die meisten hier meinen damit aber eher die (fast vollständige) Vernichtung der Menschheit.


----------



## Seeefe (10. Dezember 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> @Threshold: Woher habt ihr die Informationen und Gewissheit das ein Supervulkan keine globale Katastrophe herbeiführen kann?
> 
> Ich meine, die schreiben und erzählen doch nicht überall nur ********, oder?



da müssten es schon mehr als einer sein. beim yellowstone wäre nur nordamerika und etwas mehr voller asche


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*

Noch einer der diese Gewissheit hat. Nur wie, warum und woher sagt er nicht...

@debalz: Unter Weltuntergang verstehe ich die komplette oder fast komplette Auslöschung aller Arten. Komplett zerstört wird die Erde wohl erst wenn die Sonne sich zum roten Riesen aufbläht in ein paar Milliarden Jahren.


----------



## Ahab (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> da müssten es schon mehr als einer sein. beim yellowstone wäre nur nordamerika und etwas mehr voller asche


 
Erinnerst du dich noch an den Ausbruch des Eyjafjallajökull 2010? Da war ganz Nord- und Teile Mittleuropas deutlich beeinträchtigt. Hier ist mal ein Ausschnitt eines Berichtes aus einem Stormhunter Forum:



> Der Ausbruch des Eyjafjallajökull auf Island im April 2010 wurde mit VEI 2 skaliert. Ich denke die Auswirkungen müssten alle noch in Erinnerung haben. Die angezeigte Eruption des Mt. Saint Helens entsprach VEI 5 (also 1000fache Kraft des Eyjafjallajökull). Anhand der Aschebetten kann man sich nun die Eruptionen des Yellowstone ausmalen, dessen schwächste Eruption auf VEI 6 eingestuft ist, der Lava-Creek-Ausbruch vor 640.000 Jahren entsprach VEI 8 (1000fache Kraft des Mt. Saint Helens – ich weiß, das ist kaum mehr vorstellbar)...



Seine Quelle ist auch nur Wikipedia (was anderes finde ich jetzt auf die schnelle nicht), aber dem schenke ich schon Glauben. Das 1000-fache der Auswirkungen vom Ausbruch 2010? Das hätte ganz klar globale Auswirkungen. Und ich denke nicht dass der Wiki Autor und der Schreiber des Artikels sich diese Größenordnungen ausgedacht haben.

Yellowstone – globaler Killer (etwas ausführlicher als in der Krone  )


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Doch sind sie. Was soll man sonst als Otto-Normalverbraucher für Quellen heranziehen?



Zumindest die Quellen von Wiki sollte man sich bei kritischen Themen etwas genauer betrachten und ansonsten gibt es diverese wissenschaftliche Werke im Netz. Das Heranziehen mehrerer Quellen ist sowieso unablässig, und seien es auch nur mehrere Wiki-Artikel.

"im Fernsehen" würde ich überhaupt nicht gelten lassen. Da kann man ein paar Hinweise auf aktuelle Berichterstattung rausziehen oder es als Ansatzpunkt nehmen, etwas nachzugucken. Aber was Faktengehalt angeht, sind derart viele Sendungen problematisch, dass man eigentlich schon vorher wissen muss, was stimmt, um halb erfundenes Infotainment von einer soliden Doku und hochwertigen Investigativjournalismus von Populismus zu unterscheiden. Wenn mans aber vorher schon weiß, hat man auch andere Quellen, die man nennen kann.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Supervulkan stößt natürlich mehr Asche und alles aus als ein normaler Vulkan aber das bedeutet doch keine globale Katastrophe.
> Der Supervulkan der überfällig ist, ist die Long Valley Caldera unter dem Yosemite Nationalpark. Aber das würde trotzdem nur Nordamerika betreffen.



Relativ betrachtet. Was ist "Super", was ist "Ausbruch", was ist "global", was ist eine "Katastrophe"? Die meisten dieser Begriffe werden Wissenschaftlich gar nicht oder mit deutlich vom Alltagsgebrauch abweichenden Bedeutungen verwendet. (auffällig in dem Zusammenhang, dass der Katastrophen-Eintrag auf Wikipedia mit keiner Quelle belegt ist)
Ein schwererer Vulkanausbruch hat definitiv weltweite Auswirkungen. Und ein besonders schwerer hat auch spürbare. Nach Krakatau wurde z.B. eine Reduzierung der Temperaturen um im Schnitt ~ein halbes Grad gemessen. Ein xx-fach größerer Ausbruch könnte also schon einige Grad bringen und das könnte zu Nahrungsknappheiten führen (im ersten Jahr wohlgemerkt - recht zügig abnehmender Effekt. In einer Klasse mit großen Asteroiden spielt das sicherlich nicht). Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob eine xx-fach größere Magmablase sich auch zwangsläufig einer einzigen, riesigen Explosion entleeren muss, wie sich das Katastrophenphantasmen bei einem "Supervulkan" vorstellen.


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> @Threshold: Woher habt ihr die Informationen und Gewissheit das ein Supervulkan *keine* globale Katastrophe herbeiführen kann?



Dokus. 
Supervulkane bringen schon eine Menge Asche mit sich aber so ein Supervulkan bricht mehr oder weniger regelmäßig aus.
Der letzte vor 600.000 Jahren oder so und das hat der Menschheit auch nichts ausgemacht.
Heute sieht es natürlich anders aus weil es deutlich mehr Menschen geben aber trotzdem wird davon die Menschheit nicht aussterben.

Ich sehe sowieso nicht dass irgendwas die Welt zum Untergang bringen könnte? Was denn?
Das einzige was das kann wäre die Sonne indem sie aufhört zu strahlen. Bzw. wenn sie zum roten Riesen wird aber das dauert noch ein paar Milliarden Jahre.

Natürlich könnte sowas wie der Mond auf die Erde stürzen -- keine Ahnung wie -- aber auch das würde der Erde nicht interessieren.
Im Vergleich zur Größe hat die Erde sehr viel Masse. Kein anderer Planet im Sonnensystem hat eine so hohe mittlere Dichte. 
Die Menschen können ja alle Nuklearwaffen auf einen Punkt zusammenbringen und dann zünden.
Der Erde würde das nichts ausmachen.


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zumindest die Quellen von Wiki sollte man sich bei kritischen Themen etwas genauer betrachten und ansonsten gibt es diverese wissenschaftliche Werke im Netz. Das Heranziehen mehrerer Quellen ist sowieso unablässig, und seien es auch nur mehrere Wiki-Artikel.
> 
> "im Fernsehen" würde ich überhaupt nicht gelten lassen. Da kann man ein paar Hinweise auf aktuelle Berichterstattung rausziehen oder es als Ansatzpunkt nehmen, etwas nachzugucken. Aber was Faktengehalt angeht, sind derart viele Sendungen problematisch, dass man eigentlich schon vorher wissen muss, was stimmt, um halb erfundenes Infotainment von einer soliden Doku und hochwertigen Investigativjournalismus von Populismus zu unterscheiden. Wenn mans aber vorher schon weiß, hat man auch andere Quellen, die man nennen kann.


Ich hatte die Sendung "Quarks&Co" gesehen und denke das die seriös sind.


@Threshold: Yellowstone soll vor 600000 Jahren schon mal ausgebrochen sein, aber die Eruption soll wohl nicht ganz so stark gewesen sein. Laut Wikipedia.



> Ich sehe sowieso nicht dass irgendwas die Welt zum Untergang bringen könnte? Was denn?


Da gibt es einige...siehe auch Erdgeschichte. Wo schon 5 mal ein großes Massensterben stattgefunden hat.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*



Ifosil schrieb:


> Die größte Wahrscheinlichkeit, sind wir Menschen selbst. Im Moment laufen wir mit Eiltempo auf unsere Ausrottung zu. Denn unser Planet könnte in einigen hundert Jahren für uns nicht mehr bewohnbar sein. Weil er einfach zu heiß für uns ist. Nur paar Grad ins Positive mit der Durchschnittstemperatur und wir werden jämmerlich verrecken. Wir Menschen scheinen unfähig zu sein, auf kosten von Gewinne der Wirtschaft und Staaten, die Umwelt die uns am Leben hält zu bewahren.
> Die Interessen weniger, werden über alle Interessen gestellt. Das war leider schon immer so, daran wird sich wohl auch nix ändern.
> Zudem spricht auch noch was gegen uns, in der Vergangenheit unseres Planeten sind immer wieder Spezies ausgestorben, noch nie hat eine Spezies unendlich lange überlebt, warum sollten wir da eine Ausnahme sein?


 Unwahrscheinlich, da wir in einer Kaltphase bzw Eiszeit leben, da ist eine gering Anstieg in unseren Klimazonen nicht gefährlich.

Die Welt geht unter wenn die Bienen ausgerottet sind, da sich die Pflanzen nicht mehr fortpflanzen können.
Sondern sorgt eher für mehr nutzbare Fläche vor allem In Russland


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Die Welt geht unter wenn die Bienen ausgerottet sind, da sich die Pflanzen nicht mehr fortpflanzen können.


 Guter Aspekt! Da die Bienen wirklich den Großteil der Pflanzen bestäuben. Hummeln z.B. nur einen Bruchteil.

UNd ich frage mich was man machen will wenn es wirklich einen globalen Winter gibt und der Himmel für längere Zeit verdunkelt ist. Wenn die Pflanzen absterben ist es für uns alle irgendwann vorbei...


----------



## Seeefe (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*



Ahab schrieb:


> Erinnerst du dich noch an den Ausbruch des Eyjafjallajökull 2010? Da war ganz Nord- und Teile Mittleuropas deutlich beeinträchtigt. Hier ist mal ein Ausschnitt eines Berichtes aus einem Stormhunter Forum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Flugverkehr hatte Probleme, die Welt wäre fast Untergegangen  Oder hattest du in Europa während des Ausbruchs kein Tageslicht mehr, wies bei nem Supervulkan der fall wäre?  Ich jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> @Threshold: Yellowstone soll vor 600000 Jahren schon mal ausgebrochen sein, aber die Eruption soll wohl nicht ganz so stark gewesen sein. Laut Wikipedia.



Die gesamte Caldera bricht sowieso nicht aus. Es sind immer Teilgebiete.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Da gibt es einige...siehe auch Erdgeschichte. Wo schon 5 mal ein großes Massensterben stattgefunden hat.



Und was hat das mit Weltuntergang zu tun?
Das ist eben Evolution. Die Evolution sucht sich ihren Weg. Das Leben geht weiter. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie viele verschiedene Arten es auf der Erde gibt.


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die gesamte Caldera bricht sowieso nicht aus. Es sind immer Teilgebiete.


Habe ich mitlerweile auch verstanden.



> Und was hat das mit Weltuntergang zu tun?
> Das ist eben Evolution. Die Evolution sucht sich ihren Weg. Das Leben geht weiter. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie viele verschiedene Arten es auf der Erde gibt.


Naja, bis zu einer Komplettauschlöschung hat nicht mehr viel gefehlt. Es sollen ja teilweise über 90% aller Arten draufgegangen sein. Auf der anderen Seite: wenn die Dinosaurier nicht ausgestorben wären, dann hätten sich die Säuger nicht so weit entwickelt. Dann wäre sie klein geblieben oder ausgestorben.


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Naja, bis zu einer Komplettauschlöschung hat nicht mehr viel gefehlt. Es sollen ja teilweise über 90% aller Arten draufgegangen sein. Auf der anderen Seite: wenn die Dinosaurier nicht ausgestorben wären, dann hätten sich die Säuger nicht so weit entwickelt. Dann wäre sie klein geblieben oder ausgestorben.


 
Das kannst du nicht wissen.
Du kannst auch fragen wieso sich die Dinosaurier überhaupt entwickelt haben?
Alles hat eben mit der Erde und dem Angebot von Lebensraum und Nahrung zu tun.
Überpopulation regelt sich in der Regel von selbst -- jetzt den Menschen mal ausgenommen.


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*

Also wenn es Säugetiere gegeben hätte, welche größer geworden wären, dann wären sie garantiert schnell im Magen von größeren fleischfressenden Sauriern gelandet. Sie hatten zu Zeit der Dinosaurier keine Chance größer zu werden, zu starke Konkurrenz. Das kann man wohl mit hoher Sicherheit sagen.

Und die Dinosaurier sind eben aus anderen kleinen Echsen enstanden und haben sich immer mehr der Pflanzenwelt angepasst, welche hochgewachsen war. Deswegen die enormen Größen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*

IMO gehören "Weltuntergang" und "Gefahren für die Erde" in diesem Thread  mal vernünftig definiert, bevor eine Diskussion möglich ist. Geht es um  das Aussterben bestimmter/aller Lebewesen auf der Erde? Geht es darum,  dass der Planet seine derzeitige Form beibehält? Ein Rotationsellipsoid mit knapp 6 x 10^24 kg behält selbst nach einer Kollision mit den größten bekannten Asteroiden im Sonnensystem seine runde Form, auch wenn starke Oberflächenänderungen die Folge sind. Dinge wie Gammstrahlung, extreme Temperaturveränderungen etc. stellen nicht für den Planeten, sondern für die Bewohner eine Gefahr dar.


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*

Und aus den Dinosauriern sind die Vögel entstanden. Also ist doch alles bestens.
Blöd nur dass sich eine Affenart so weit entwickelt hat dass sie angefangen hat nervige Fragen zu stellen.


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*

@PCGH_Stephan: Ich meine mit "Weltuntergang" ein großes Artensterben.


----------



## Deimos (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> jetzt den Menschen mal ausgenommen.


 Noch 

Das Thema beginnt in meinen Augen schon dort, wie man "Weltuntergang" definiert. Wenn man Weltuntergang mit dem Untergang der Menschen gleichsetzt, wer weiss, ob das Ende nicht schon in wenigen hundert oder tausend Jahren kommt.
Der Mensch ist nicht gerade das widerstandsfähigste Lebewesen und wenns hart auf hart kommt, dürften andere Spezies die Nase vorn haben.

Wenn man Weltuntergang als Untergang der Erde als ökologisch funktionierendes System interpretiert, wären die einzig mir denkbaren Fälle extraterreristische, sprich gravierende Änderung der Nähe zur Sonne, Einschlag eines Asteroiden o.ä.

EDIT:
Zu langsam... 



Headcrash schrieb:


> @PCGH_Stephan: Ich meine mit "Weltuntergang" ein großes Artensterben.


 Ein Artensterben geschieht, zumindest evolutionstechnisch gesehen, sowieso relativ "oft", nicht?

Einen massiven Einfluss auf die Entwicklung des Lebens auf der Erde kann vermutlich alles mögliche haben - ich fand das Beispiel mit den Bienen sehr passend.

Ich glaube, sowas könnte durchaus auch im Kleinen beginnen und Nachwirkungen haben, die wir uns niemals hätten vorstellen können - dafür sind Asteroiden, Supervulkane etc. wohl gar nicht erst nötig 

Denkbare Fälle gäbe es durchaus; resistent werdende Getreideschädlinge, BSE oder jedwede Art von Krankheit, die uns oder unsere Nahrungskette betrifft.


----------



## Uter (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Zum ersten Punkt: Meines Wissens, wird bei einen Ausbruch eines Supervulkans, z.B wie der in Yellowstone, soviel Material in die Atmosphäre geschleudert das es die ganze Welt betrifft.


Ja, das stimmt, aber in Europa haben wir so eine große Nahrungsmittelüberproduktion und genug know-how, dass wir das unter massiven Einschränkungen überstehen können.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Und zu Punkt 2: Natürlich kann auch ein entdeckter Asteorid hier ein einschlagen, aber man hat ein Vorwarnzeit und könnte eventuell noch Gegenmaßnahmen einleiten.


Es gibt derzeit keine Gegenmaßnahme, die über die Theorie heraus kommt. Bei so großen Himmelskörpern, die alles Leben auf der Erde auschlöschen könnten, schon gar nicht.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ein Ausbruch von Yellowstone könnte nach Ansicht der Wissenschaftler schon heute passieren...


 In Neapel auch, dort leben deutlich mehr Leute, die direkt sterben würden, deshalb hab ich das Bsp. gebracht. 



Ifosil schrieb:


> Die größte Wahrscheinlichkeit, sind wir Menschen selbst. Im Moment laufen wir mit Eiltempo auf unsere Ausrottung zu. Denn unser Planet könnte in einigen hundert Jahren für uns nicht mehr bewohnbar sein. Weil er einfach zu heiß für uns ist. Nur paar Grad ins Positive mit der Durchschnittstemperatur und wir werden jämmerlich verrecken.


 Nein. Es würde zu Kriegen kommen und es würden (sehr) viele Menschen sterben, das Ende unserer Art (geschweige denn aller Arten auf die Erde) wär das aber bei weitem nicht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Supervulkan stößt natürlich mehr Asche und alles aus als ein normaler Vulkan aber das bedeutet doch keine globale Katastrophe.
> Der Supervulkan der überfällig ist, ist die Long Valley Caldera unter dem Yosemite Nationalpark. Aber das würde trotzdem nur Nordamerika betreffen.


 1. Supervulkan ist nicht wissenschaftlich.
2. Überfällig ist relativ. Nur weil er durchschnittlich häufiger ausbricht als der letzte Ausbruch her ist, ist er nicht unbedingt überfällig. Es kann auch sein, dass er nie wieder ausbricht.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ganz aufeinmal bricht ein Vulkan auch nicht aus, da gibts schon vorzeichen.


Nicht immer bzw. nicht immer lang genug davor. 



Seeefe schrieb:


> hab mal was davon gehört, das das methan und den meeren eine gefahr darstellen kann. werd mich da nochmal erkundigen


 Das war nur für Schiffe und u.U. Flugzeuge. 



Toffelwurst schrieb:


> Am Meisten Sorgen bereitet mir die eventuelle Mutation eines Virus, Bakteriums oder eines Pilz wie diesem hier.
> Man hat in der Vergangenheit anhand von SARS oder der Vogelgrippe gesehen, wie schnell und großflächig sich bis dato unbekannte Krankheiten und Erreger ausbreiten. Sollte es wirklich mal den "Killervirus" geben bin ich der festen Überzeugung, dass uns bei der aktuellen Globalisierung und internationalen Vermaschung von Transportwegen auch mit moderner Medizin nicht genug Zeit bleibt um uns zu retten.


 In der Vergangenheit gab es auch (ohne Hygiene und hilfreiche Medizin) Krankheitswellen. Ausgestorben sind die Menschen deshalb noch nicht, das heißt aber nicht, dass es nicht passieren kann.



debalz schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man erstmal definieren, was Weltuntergang bedeutet? Heißt für mich eigentlich dass die Erde als Planet nicht mehr existiert. Die meisten hier meinen damit aber eher die (fast vollständige) Vernichtung der Menschheit.


 Ja, das definiert jeder anders. Ende der Menschheit. Ende alles Lebens. Ende der Erde. Ende des Sonnensystems...



Headcrash schrieb:


> @debalz: Unter Weltuntergang verstehe ich die komplette oder fast komplette Auslöschung aller Arten. Komplett zerstört wird die Erde wohl erst wenn die Sonne sich zum roten Riesen aufbläht in ein paar Milliarden Jahren.


 Ist die Sonne nicht zu klein um ein roter Riese zu werden?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (im ersten Jahr wohlgemerkt - recht zügig abnehmender Effekt. In einer Klasse mit großen Asteroiden spielt das sicherlich nicht)


Es spielt sogar in der Klasse mit sehr großen Asteroiden. Iirc gab es vulkanische Aktivitäten (nicht ein "Supervulkan"), die Millionen Jahre andauerten, spontan fällt mir nur ein einziger Impakt ein, der massivere Effekte auslöste. Solche Aktivitäten haben wir aktuell nicht, aber wer weiß, was in 200 Jahren ist?



Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich könnte sowas wie der Mond auf die Erde stürzen -- keine Ahnung wie -- aber auch das würde der Erde nicht interessieren.
> Im Vergleich zur Größe hat die Erde sehr viel Masse. Kein anderer Planet im Sonnensystem hat eine so hohe mittlere Dichte.
> Die Menschen können ja alle Nuklearwaffen auf einen Punkt zusammenbringen und dann zünden.
> Der Erde würde das nichts ausmachen.


 Der Mond ist vermutlich durch den Einschlag eines marsgroßen Himmelskörpers entstanden. Das kann die Erde überleben, aber ob das das Leben kann?



Headcrash schrieb:


> Da gibt es einige...siehe auch Erdgeschichte. Wo schon 5 mal ein großes Massensterben stattgefunden hat.


Es sind viele Arten gestorben, die wirklich widerstandsfähigen Lebewesen (v.a. Einzeller) waren afaik nie auch nur ansatzweise vom Aussterben bedroht.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Die Welt geht unter wenn die Bienen ausgerottet sind, da sich die Pflanzen nicht mehr fortpflanzen können.


 Es gibt deutlich länger Pflanzen als Bienen. Sicher würden einige Pflanzen aussterben, aber nicht alle und auch nicht alle Nutzflanzen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die gesamte Caldera bricht sowieso nicht aus. Es sind immer Teilgebiete.


Eine Caldera entsteht durch einen Ausbruch. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung wie viele verschiedene Arten es auf der Erde gibt.


 Das weiß niemand.


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*

Ein Artensterben ist aber kein Artensterben. Ich meine auch ein Massen-Artensterben, wie schon paar mal beschrieben. Und solche Massensterben sind immer durch Katastrophen ausgelöst worden.

*Edit*: Ui, der Schredder ist da, da drauf habe ich nur gewartet.



Uter schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt, aber in Europa haben wir so eine  große Nahrungsmittelüberproduktion und genug know-how, dass wir das  unter massiven Einschränkungen überstehen können.


Was ich  bezweifle. Da der Pflanzenanbau in Europa auch größtenteils unter freien  Himmel geschieht. Und wenn die Pflanzen kaputtgehen haben wir  irgendwann auch kein Fleisch mehr.




> Ist die Erde nicht zu klein um ein roter Riese zu werden?


Ich hatte doch geschrieben "die Sonne".


----------



## Uter (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ein Artensterben ist aber kein Artensterben. Ich meine auch ein Massen-Artensterben, wie schon paar mal beschrieben. Und solche Massensterben sind immer durch Katastrophen ausgelöst worden.


Bei den Ursachen ist man sich noch nicht ganz sicher, aber vermutlich waren es...
1. Abkühlung durch Pflanzen bzw. Bindung von Kohlenstoff
2. Veränderungen der Ozeanzirkulation
3. Trappvulkanismus
4. Impakt (äußerst umstritten)
5. Impakt und/oder Vulkanismus

Es gibt auch noch andere Theorien, aber diese halte ich jeweils für am realistischsten. In kürzerer Zukunft könnten sich 3, 4 und 5 wiederholen.



Headcrash schrieb:


> *Edit*: Ui, der Schredder ist da, da drauf habe ich nur gewartet.


Ja, der Thread ist ganz schön schnell gewachsen, das war einiges aufzuarbeiten.  



Headcrash schrieb:


> Was ich  bezweifle. Da der Pflanzenanbau in Europa auch größtenteils unter freien  Himmel geschieht. Und wenn die Pflanzen kaputtgehen haben wir  irgendwann auch kein Fleisch mehr.


Bei einem einzelnen Vulkan ist die Verdunkelung nicht so lang. Es bleiben also Gewächshäuser, Fleisch (wenn auch nicht sonderlich lang) und Fisch (die Meere wären dann zwar endgültig überfischt, aber das werden sie in absehbarer Zukunft eh sein). 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich hatte doch geschrieben "die Sonne".


  Doofer Fehler. Ich meinte natürlich auch die/unsere Sonne. Verbessert.


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*

Also, das unsere Sonne mal zum roten Riesen wird, haben sie bei "Quarks&CO" gesagt und bei Wikipedia steht es auch.

Schon in 800-900 Mio Jahren wird es langsam ungemütlich auf der Erde da die Durchschnittstemperaturen auf Werte steigen welche für die meisten höheren Lebewesen das Ende bedeutet:


> Im Alter von 5,5 Milliarden Jahren, das heißt in 0,9 Milliarden Jahren,  überschreitet die mittlere Temperatur auf der Erdoberfläche den für  höhere Lebewesen kritischen Wert von 30 °C (Bounama, 2004). Eine weitere  Milliarde Jahre später werden 100 °C erreicht.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*

Ich finde es Zufall was die Mayas prophezeien und die Planetenkonstellation (in einer Reihe) die sich ergeben wird. Solls ja nur all paar 10 000 ende Jahre geben und soll scheinbar die Erde Magnetisch umpolen können. Naja mal gucken und Tee trinken (oder Bier)


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*



> Das war nur für Schiffe und u.U. Flugzeuge.


Sicher?
So weit ich mich erinnern kann, liegt ein Teil der Küste von Norwegen auf gefrorenem Methan und wenn das schmilzt, haben die Engländer ein Problem. 

Stimmt es eigentlich, dass sich in Mitteleuropa ein Hotspot befindet, der angeblich für das "finstere" Mittelalter verantwortlich ist?


----------



## turbosnake (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*

Welche Problem?

Die Polkappen waren auch schon mal deutlich esifreier als sie heute im Sommer sind.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*

Wenn ein Stück Küste auf Methaneis liegt, das dann nicht mehr da ist, "fällt" es runter und du müsstest doch wissen, was auf einer gegenüberliegenden Küste dann passiert, oder?


----------



## Adi1 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*

Eher wird wohl ein gefährliches Virus, wie etwa Ebola,
sich mit den Grippe-Viren vermengen,

und dann eine globale Epidemie auslösen.

Mit einer Inkubationszeit von 7-14 Tagen und einer Sterberate von 95%,
dass wäre der Alptraum.


----------



## Uter (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Schon in 800-900 Mio Jahren wird es langsam ungemütlich auf der Erde da die Durchschnittstemperaturen auf Werte steigen welche für die meisten höheren Lebewesen das Ende bedeutet:[...]


 Wo hast du das her?



Nailgun schrieb:


> Sicher?
> So weit ich mich erinnern kann, liegt ein Teil der Küste von Norwegen auf gefrorenem Methan und wenn das schmilzt, haben die Engländer ein Problem.


Afaik gibt es Bereiche des Ozeanbodens, die durch Methan stabilisiert werden und abrutschen könnten, was wiederum zu Tsunamis führen könnte. Sicher keine schöne Sache für die Küstenbewohner, aber ein Weltuntergang sieht anders aus und Tsunamis gibt es viel häufiger durch Beben.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Stimmt es eigentlich, dass sich in Mitteleuropa ein Hotspot befindet, der angeblich für das "finstere" Mittelalter verantwortlich ist?


 Das Mittelalter war gar nicht so finster wie man es sich heute oft vorstellt. Die meiste Zeit war es recht warm und angenehm. Nur am Ende wurde es kälter, es gab Epedemien usw. Generell ist unser Bild vom Mittelalter sehr "Ende Mittelalter, eher noch frühe Neuzeit", aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Von einem im Mittelalter in Eu aktiven Hotspot habe ich noch nichts gehört und alle Überreste von Hotspots in Eu, die mir spontan einfallen, sind deutlich älter. Wie genau sollte ein Hotspot das Mittelalter "finster" machen? (Das ist hier aber auch schon wieder ot.)



turbosnake schrieb:


> Welche Problem?
> 
> Die Polkappen waren auch schon mal deutlich esifreier als sie heute im Sommer sind.


 Falscher Thread.


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*



Uter schrieb:


> Wo hast du das her?


 Auch "Quarks&co" und Wikipedia.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*



> Afaik gibt es Bereiche des Ozeanbodens, die durch Methan stabilisiert werden und abrutschen könnten, was wiederum zu Tsunamis führen könnte. Sicher keine schöne Sache für die Küstenbewohner, aber ein Weltuntergang sieht anders aus und Tsunamis gibt es viel häufiger durch Beben.


Das war nur wegen deiner Anspielung auf's Bermudadreieck. 



> Das Mittelalter war gar nicht so finster wie man es sich heute oft vorstellt. Die meiste Zeit war es recht warm und angenehm. Nur am Ende wurde es kälter, es gab Epedemien usw. Generell ist unser Bild vom Mittelalter sehr "Ende Mittelalter, eher noch frühe Neuzeit", aber das ist ein anderes Thema. Von einem im Mittelalter in Eu aktiven Hotspot habe ich noch nichts gehört und alle Überreste von Hotspots in Eu, die mir spontan einfallen, sind deutlich älter. Wie genau sollte ein Hotspot das Mittelalter "finster" machen? (Das ist hier aber auch schon wieder ot.)


Wenn wir hier über Yellowstone reden, ist ein weiterer Hotspot nicht OT und wenn eine durch einen Ausbruch verursachte Aschewolke zu Ernteeinbußen geführt haben, kann das ganz schön finster sein. 
Ich versuche mal was darüber zu finden, aber so ein Vulkan in der näheren Umgebung wäre für uns sicher ein größeres Problem.


----------



## Uter (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Auch "Quarks&co" und Wikipedia.


 Wiki ist groß und von Q&co gibt es auch ein paar Folgen - Links wären nett. 



Nailgun schrieb:


> Das war nur wegen deiner Anspielung auf's Bermudadreieck.


Ok, wobei sowas afaik noch nie beobachtet wurde, es bleibt also sehr theoretisch.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn wir hier über Yellowstone reden, ist ein weiterer Hotspot nicht OT und wenn eine durch einen Ausbruch verursachte Aschewolke zu Ernteeinbußen geführt haben, kann das ganz schön finster sein.
> Ich versuche mal was darüber zu finden, aber so ein Vulkan in der näheren Umgebung wäre für uns sicher ein größeres Problem.


 Ein Hotspot nicht, aber die Geschichte des Mittelalters. 
Könnte sein, aber der Zeitraum des Mittelalters ist zu groß. ~ 1000 Jahre Vulkanismus gab es weder in Eu noch sonstwo auf der Welt zu dieser Zeit (zumindest nicht in bedeutendem Umfang), sonst wär das Klima anders gewesen.


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*



Uter schrieb:


> Wiki ist groß und von Q&co gibt es auch ein paar Folgen - Links wären nett.



Hier


> Im Hauptreihenstadium verweilt die Sonne elf Milliarden Jahre. In dieser Zeit steigt die Leuchtkraft um das Dreifache von 0,7 L0 auf 2,2 L0 und der Radius auf fast das Doppelte von 0,9 R0 auf 1,6 R0  an. *Im Alter von 5,5 Milliarden Jahren, das heißt in 0,9 Milliarden  Jahren, überschreitet die mittlere Temperatur auf der Erdoberfläche den  für höhere Lebewesen kritischen Wert von 30 °C *(Bounama, 2004). Eine  weitere Milliarde Jahre später werden 100 °C erreicht. Im Alter von  9,4 Milliarden Jahren versiegt der Wasserstoff im Sonnenzentrum, und die  Fusionszone verlagert sich in einen schalenförmigen Bereich um das  Zentrum, der sich im Laufe der Zeit weiter nach außen bewegt. Dieser  Vorgang führt jedoch vorerst nicht zu einer Veränderung der äußerlich  sichtbaren Sonnenparameter.


Quelle:Sonne

Unten bei "Hauptreihenstern".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Unwahrscheinlich, da wir in einer Kaltphase bzw Eiszeit leben, da ist eine gering Anstieg in unseren Klimazonen nicht gefährlich.



Abrupte Veränderungen sind immer gefährlich, scheiß egal von welchem Basiswert man ausgeht.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Guter Aspekt! Da die Bienen wirklich den Großteil der Pflanzen bestäuben. Hummeln z.B. nur einen Bruchteil.



"Großteil" aller Pflanzen? Mitnichten. Ein erheblicher Teil aller Pflanzenarten lebt in Bereichen, in denen es gar keine Bienen gibt und selbst, die um uns rum stehen, sind z.B. zu nenneswerten Teilen windbesteubt.
Was ein Problem sein könnte: Iirc waren >1/3 der von uns angebauten Nutzpflanzen (und z.B. sämtliches Obst) auf Bienen angewiesen.




Headcrash schrieb:


> Naja, bis zu einer Komplettauschlöschung hat nicht mehr viel gefehlt. Es sollen ja teilweise über 90% aller Arten draufgegangen sein.



"aller" Arten nie. Nur z.B. 90% aller uns dank Fossilien bekannter großen Vertreter mehrerer Gruppen. Aber das Leben als solches spielt sich mehrheitlich in Größenordnungen ab, die für kaum rekonstruieren können und schon im Übergangsbereich dazwischen spiegeln sich derartige Artensterben nicht unbedingt wieder.
(was nicht heißt, dass es nicht möglich. Das derzeitige Artensterben beschleunigt sich zunehmend und im Gegensatz zu Vulkanen und Asteroiden kann _Homo sapiens_ sehr, sehr gründlich sein)




Uter schrieb:


> Es spielt sogar in der Klasse mit sehr großen Asteroiden. Iirc gab es vulkanische Aktivitäten (nicht ein "Supervulkan"), die Millionen Jahre andauerten, spontan fällt mir nur ein einziger Impakt ein, der massivere Effekte auslöste. Solche Aktivitäten haben wir aktuell nicht, aber wer weiß, was in 200 Jahren ist?



Wie du selbst sagst: "Vulkanische Aktivitäten, die Millionen Jahre andauern" sind nicht "1 Supervulkan


----------



## Low (11. Dezember 2012)

Schalke »könnte« Meister werden, unwahrscheinlich aber der Gedanke an dieses Ereignis ist umso schrecklicher.


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> A
> "Großteil" aller Pflanzen? Mitnichten. Ein erheblicher Teil aller Pflanzenarten lebt in Bereichen, in denen es gar keine Bienen gibt und selbst, die um uns rum stehen, sind z.B. zu nenneswerten Teilen windbesteubt.


IN den meisten Gebieten gibt es aber Bienen.


> Was ein Problem sein könnte: Iirc waren >1/3 der von uns angebauten Nutzpflanzen (und z.B. sämtliches Obst) auf Bienen angewiesen.


Ja NUtzpflanzen bilden unsere Nahrungsgrundlage.




> "aller" Arten nie. Nur z.B. 90% aller uns dank Fossilien bekannter großen Vertreter mehrerer Gruppen. Aber das Leben als solches spielt sich mehrheitlich in Größenordnungen ab, die für kaum rekonstruieren können und schon im Übergangsbereich dazwischen spiegeln sich derartige Artensterben nicht unbedingt wieder.


Also ich hatte es so verstanden das wirklich alle Arten gemeint sind und nicht nur bestimmte Vertreter.



> (was nicht heißt, dass es nicht möglich. Das derzeitige Artensterben beschleunigt sich zunehmend und im Gegensatz zu Vulkanen und Asteroiden kann _Homo sapiens_ sehr, sehr gründlich sein)


Ja der Mensch trägt einen großen Teil dazu bei.


----------



## MOD6699 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*

@Ifosil: Das ist eigentlich nicht richtig. Selbst wenn man behaupten kann das wir das Wissen hätten sind wir Lebewesen. Das kann auch so sein wie ein Parasit der auch ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste seine Umgebung ausrottet. Gab es schon mehrere Bsp. Zudem ist es nicht richtig das die Natur nur im Einklang mit sich lebt. Man sollte das nicht so leicht abtun. Letzlich könnte es auch durchaus sein das wir gar nicht anders können als uns selbst auszurotten.


----------



## Seeefe (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*



MOD6699 schrieb:


> @Ifosil: Das ist eigentlich nicht richtig. Selbst wenn man behaupten kann das wir das Wissen hätten sind wir Lebewesen. Das kann auch so sein wie ein Parasit der auch ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste seine Umgebung ausrottet. Gab es schon mehrere Bsp. Zudem ist es nicht richtig das die Natur nur im Einklang mit sich lebt. Man sollte das nicht so leicht abtun. Letzlich könnte es auch durchaus sein das wir gar nicht anders können als uns selbst auszurotten.


 
Vielleicht soll es so sein. Wenn nicht gerade wir die Erde ausbeuten würden, vielleicht würden es dann andere Spezien tun.


----------



## Niza (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> - Einschlag von einen großen Asteoriden


 
Es gibt eine ganz einfache tatsache die dagegen spricht 
Das ist ein Nachbarplanet von uns der die Asteroiden wie ein Staubsuager anzieht und so die Erde beschützt .
Das ist der Jupiter

Quelle:
Asteroideneinschläge: Jupiter - kosmischer Staubsauger und Beschützer der Erde - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Der Jupiter Beschützt unsere Erde vor Asteroiden

Da ist der Ausbruch eines Supervulkans bestimmt wahrscheinlicher.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Eftilon (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*

Pinky & Brain könnten die Weltherrschaft übernehmen und die Menschheit ausrotten


----------



## Seeefe (15. Dezember 2012)

Niza schrieb:


> Es gibt eine ganz einfache tatsache die dagegen spricht
> Das ist ein Nachbarplanet von uns der die Asteroiden wie ein Staubsuager anzieht und so die Erde beschützt .
> Das ist der Jupiter
> 
> ...



die erde wurde schon sehr oft von asteroiden getroffen deshalb ist dies trotzdem möglich.


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*



Seeefe schrieb:


> die erde wurde schon sehr oft von asteroiden getroffen deshalb ist dies trotzdem möglich.


 
Das ist richtig aber selten von wirklich großen Stücken. 
Dazu kommt dass der Mond der Erde im Vergleich zum Planeten sehr groß ist. Das macht eine Menge aus.


----------



## Seeefe (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist richtig aber selten von wirklich großen Stücken.
> Dazu kommt dass der Mond der Erde im Vergleich zum Planeten sehr groß ist. Das macht eine Menge aus.


 
Es reicht aber schon ein selten großer


----------



## RyzA (15. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Globale Katastrophen - was könnte zu einen Weltuntergang führen?*

Der Mond sieht zwar aus wie ein Schweizer Käse aber auf der Erde ist trotzdem mehr eingeschlagen. Schon alleine weil sie mehr Oberfläche und eine stärkere Gravitation hat. Das meiste dürfte ins Meer gegangen sein. Und der Rest ist teilweise erhalten an Land oder wurde durch Erosion so verändert das man es nicht mehr erkennen kann.


----------

